# Don't judge a book by its cover!!



## Humpers (Jan 26, 2015)

After being told I'm a boy racer or to grow up and get a more refined car.

I've been thinking do I sell or keep the astra 888!

It's a limited edition only 100 made to celebrate vauxhalls success in the British touring cars. And I love driving it!

My question to you is......

What would you think if this came down the road past you?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd think, christ that boy racers car is bloody clean 

Haha nah in all seriousness, drive what you love, who cares what anyone else thinks, I get told he same as you sometimes . If it's a good car and you enjoy it then keep it


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Without the spoiler that would look quite subtle, that's a gorgeous blue.:thumb:


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I love them, such a cool car. I hate the 888 spoiler as it just looks so 'Halfords' to anyone that doesn't know what it is.. But then that's the beauty of it. Keep it. Only going to appreciate!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm almost thirty, married with kids.
I'd think "I want one!"


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd think (apart from the wing which I'm not keen on) that it's a tidy looking car probably owned by an enthusiast, really doesn't strike me as a boy racer car.

To someone who doesn't know cars on the other hand I can see how they would think that.

Bottom line is do what makes you happy, don't get shut because of silly boy racer comments or you'll end up regretting it.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Lovely colour keep it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Same with me mate. People think I have a chavved up Accord with a massive spoiler from Halfords and a Type R badge stolen from a Civic. 

Those in the know appreciate it for what it is and how well it is looked after. 

No plans of changing mine any day soon. Don't be put off by opinions based on ignorance.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd think the wheels aren't flush enough for my liking and that spoiler doesn't belong


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Sod that, do what you want to do. 

If you sell it, what would you replace it with that could make you equally as happy??


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd go oooh that's a 888 because I know what it is and how rare they are.

If it was a silver astra hatch with a spoiler and black wheels I'd think council estate.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Tbh mate it's a lovely motor and it well looked after! Sod what other people think if you are content with your motor why change? Just cause somebody doesn't think you should drive it.
They may have been jealous!
Let the people who want to appreciate it do so and the rest I wouldn't let them get to you!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

To be brutally honest I didn't realise there were these limited editions. So when I first saw the pics with the wheels and spoiler I thought it was a bit , how do it put it politely, aftermarket !

But as the others all say who cares what anyone else thinks it's your ride enjoy it.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Defo keep it. And keep it after you get a new car to!!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Keep it, it's lovely. Your the one who drives it and has to live with it so it's only your opinion that counts!

Sutty.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

people who dont know what 888 is will think youve added the spoiler on but the people who know will respect it for what it is.
a VERY good example


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Definitely a keeper, that'll accumulate some value eventually.

I personally don't care what others think, that's their problem afterall :thumb:


----------



## Humpers (Jan 26, 2015)

Cheers chaps, think I've lost a bit of interest in it lately which don't help. Got a few jobs to do in the morning so mite get my mojo back


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Keep!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd think, oooh 888 astra, they are rare, it looks tidy the owner must like their cars.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Humpers said:


> Cheers chaps, think I've lost a bit of interest in it lately which don't help. Got a few jobs to do in the morning so mite get my mojo back


That's the talk of a man who has been worn down by nagging


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Nearly bought one. Interior put me off (although the seats are lovely and like my old racing puma's)


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I never care what anyone else thinks , if you enjoy it keep it .


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Alfa male said:


> To be brutally honest I didn't realise there were these limited editions. So when I first saw the pics with the wheels and spoiler I thought it was a bit , how do it put it politely, aftermarket !
> 
> But as the others all say who cares what anyone else thinks it's your ride enjoy it.


Same for me. I just thought it was a modified Astra Coupe!

Looks shiny not one for me though, that doesn't mean it's not right for you though.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not too sure about the yellow bits but it really is a stunning car in a beautiful colour and not something you'd see too often. You keep it in fantastic condition too. It's Def a keeper mate. 

Haters gonna hate chum. 

Cooks. 

Ps I'f you ever decide to sell, PM me please lol.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Depends how it was driven. If you went past me, music blaring, baseball cap on back to front, seat in the position where you're practically laying down, one hand on the steering wheel, and generally being a knob. 

Then yes, I'd think you're a boy racer 

But, you're obviously not, and that does look a stunning car, in a very nice colour.

Stuff what other people think!! Enjoy the car, enjoy the rarity of the car.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Humpers said:


> After being told I'm a boy racer or to grow up and get a more refined car.


Who told you this?
Girlfriend/wife? She just wants you to spend more time with her.

Parents? They just don't understand.

Friends? They're not your real friends.

Workmates? They're just winding you up with work place banter.

Traffic Policeman? Hmm, He might be right..........


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice car, as you don't want to be classed as a boy racer and I am old enough to have a mid-life crisis why don't you donate it to me :thumb:

Think of it as therapy for you and charity to me allowing me to have a mid-life crisis in style 

On a serious note it has got to be a keeper :argie:


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

If you like it then ignore them and keep it.

Personally I've always hated the wing regardless of it being a special edition, it just looks far too much like a generic aftermarket part. I would be buying a standard non-spoiler bootlid and keep the original for shows / events / if you ever do sell it.

There's no law which says you have to buy a sensible grey car once you reach your mid twenties though :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Not a fan of the spoiler but apart from that it's a nice looking car and as a fan of blue I think it looks very nice, not to mention very clean.

To answer your original question what I thought of you would depend more on the way you went passed me than the car you were in !


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If it overtook me, I'd think I need a faster car. 

I do like the 888 though.


----------



## TrainerFreak81 (Mar 7, 2015)

Cracking car and very rare now so I would keep it. I wouldnt give a second thought to what other people say its your pride and joy and its obviously looked after. 

My dad told me I should grow up and stop messing around with 'boy racer' cars but he couldnt hide the grin when he took my VXR for a spin round the block. Grow old disgracefully


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd think ooooh nice, a triple eight astra and well looked after too. Do what you want and if you like the car, tell everyone to mind their own business.
That is a crackin example of these too :thumb:


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have to admit,the rear spoiler does nothing for me mate, but knowing its standard spec on a limited edition does mean that you can get away with it lol , more importantly though,if you decided to change cars,and decide you prefer your astra,how impossible would it be to get another one, stick with it,it looks totally mint and if it puts a grin on your face, that makes it worth it , .


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice condition


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

You wouldn't get by me LOL, but i would like it except for the spoiler and the yellow accents, maybe the wheels are too dark also.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Keep it! 
Those that know, know. 

Currently on the lookout for a decent astra, ideally an Sri or gsi but these are just out my budget unfortunately :/ 

Lovely car mate, you'd be silly to get rid


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

If you enjoy it then drive it. I'm mid 30's with 3 kids and drive an impreza, I'm always being told to get a practical car. It is practical though, it takes me and the kids where ever we want to go. It's not the cheapest car to own but then I'd be miserable in a basic 2l estate.


----------



## Mack (Feb 21, 2015)

I fell into the "buy a more mature car" trap about 7 years ago when i was working in an executive type job... and everyday after i missed that excitement of having something special (and i missed the boost from the turbo) but then i bought the 6 MPS and everything is just right now, i am 37 and have a son, and i dont care what anyone thinks of my car cos it makes me smile everyday


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Bottom line here is.... Do what makes you happy and dont give a **** about strangers who you are never going to see again, aslong as you and your family are happy and in good health then fk everyone else and do what makes you smile


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Keep it, it's a great investment.


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thats the first one I've ever seen. And i must I like it. 
If it were me I'd buy a cheap run around and put that away for high days.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

you'd get my respect !! Who cares what anyone else thinks, it's your car.. you decide.


----------

